# weedeater edger PE550



## peeteytwo (Jul 21, 2004)

Edger won't start tried new gas mix, tried to adjust the red and blue nob on hte carb, sometime spits like it want to start but thats it and suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok, weed eater brand weeder? well first off, was it a used one just given to you, or has been setting for a long time? if it has been setting for a long time, say like a year or two, or more, i'd take the carb off and clean it, and rebuild it. or if it was run on straight gas maybe? may not be able to start. and there should be a little screen on the carb that can get clogged. also make sure the gas lines are good, and the filter in the tanks attached good, and picking fuel up


----------

